

Critique a quick/just-for-fun project? - e1ven

In an attempt to learn to use Mechanical Turk[1], and have an excuse to play around over the weekend, I put together a new site-<p>PicSauce.com<p>I've noticed that a lot of images tend to float around the internet unsourced:<p>I'll get a forward of a forward of an image, and want to find out the original context. For instance, I may see a picture of "Obama not holding his hand over his heart duing the pledge of allegiance", and want to know where that picture came from, and what the real story behind it is..<p>Alternatively, someone might find picture of a beautiful actress, and want to know what movie it was from, and who they are.<p>PicSauce.com is a quick site which allows people to post an image or url, and leave comments on it. It works with a content hash of the image, which should help the comments survive it being copied and posted to multiple sites, or forwarded through multiple emails.<p>Is the site silly? Absolutely. But it is fun to leave comments about images and websites.<p>Is the name horrible? Probably. It's a 4chanism, which seemed like the site's target audience.<p>That said, I'd love to see any ideas to make it more useful or interesting.<p>If nothing else, it's a fun learning exercise- I haven't had to play with IE6 compatibility for a while, and DB tuning is always worth practicing.<p>[1] The intent of the project was to learn how mTurk works for a requester. Turkers entered 4000 pictures into the sites, with full comments.
======
davidw
Even 4000 might not be enough to generate many hits for casual users of the
site.

~~~
e1ven
I think that's probably true.

If I wanted to try to monetize it, and invest money in a toy, I'd probably buy
a list of websites, from <http://www.alexa.com/site/sales> or such, then ask
Turk users to give comments on each of those..

That said, I think that where it would be more useful is on a more user-driven
system.. If images start making the rounds in email, someone might upload it,
find that there was no comment, and enter one, such that the next person would
find it.

